# Backyard Firepit



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

I did this back in October and like the blonde that I am, I had accidently posted this in the hunting forum :headknock
So I will share it with y'all here now! (in the correct forum!)
I did this as a surprise to my husband while he was off at youth weekend at the deer lease. Took about 4 to 5 hours total and a cost of about $150. We already had the flag stone, I just had to re-arrange it. Here is before and after. I made cushions for the cinderblock benches made but they are not pictured here, I will post some later! Enjoy 

The cinder blocks will be getting painted soon and I plan on planting some stuff around the edge of the flag stone also so it will look better. ill post pictures of that when it happens!


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan (Apr 14, 2009)

Very nice work! I'll bet he's pleased!


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

The flagstones sure went together nicely.That's fantastioco work and made the area more usable I bet. No build one of those wood Texas style beer cooler to set between the benches.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice job, Congrats!


----------



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

Love the stone deck. Be careful with your back while moving stones. A damaged disk talks to me years after doing the same project. Good work!


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

daddyhoney said:


> Love the stone deck. Be careful with your back while moving stones. A damaged disk talks to me years after doing the same project. Good work!


Don't worry, I had help carrying those around. I had my friend Katie come help me out in exchange for cold beer and dinner


----------

